# Processus bird et cloudd qui ralentissent mon MacBook



## AgHiro (2 Septembre 2020)

Salut ! j'ai récemment du emmener mon Macbook Pro 2018 15" chez le réparateur pour un souci de clavier. J'en ai profité pour dire que depuis quelques temps il était devenu long pour des tâches très basiques (apparition des icones sur le bureau, suppression de fichiers...). Ils m'ont rapporté que c'était les processus bird et cloudd qui pompaient l'ordi.

Avec un peu de recherche j'ai trouvé qu'il s'agissait des sauvegardes iCloud, et c'est vrai que mon iCloud est saturé depuis un moment. Du coup j'ai supprimé mes photos qui prenaient 4go dessus pour laisser les fichiers de mon Macbook se mettre dessus.

Là je suis donc en train d'upload sur iCloud tous les fichiers, mais j'ai vu que certains fichiers pourraient corrompre les saves iCloud et donc générer ce genre de situation. J'ai tenté d'utiliser la cmd `brctl -w ---shorten` pour isoler ce/ces fichier(s) problématique(s), mais je n'ai bien pu comprendre les résultats.

Donc, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à isoler un fichier qui éventuellement, pourrait empêcher la bonne sauvegarde de mes fichiers ? Merci !


----------



## AgHiro (3 Septembre 2020)

Un peu de nouveau à tout ça : J'ai fait une copie locale de mon bureau et de documents puis j'ai désac la sauvegarde iCloud de ces dossiers. Il reste maintenant 2,7mo/ 3,6mo à upload sur iCloud mais je ne sais pas quoi faire étant donné que l'upload n'avance pas du tout...


----------



## yak (17 Janvier 2021)

bonjour

j'ai aussi le meme problème avec ce cloudd, je pensais a un spyware ou autre mais apparement c'est un problème avec cloudkit, je ne trouve aucune solution meme avec l'applecare au téléphone, j'ai crevé une session test et je n'ai pas le problème ce qui me fait demandé si une réinstallation est nécessaire.


----------

